# Shears size for toy poodle?



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

It really depends what you want to do with your toy poodle and what you are comfortable using. I use both curves and straights on Kennedy if I do a lamb cut, but just used curves with his recent continental cut. I have 10 inch straights and 6 inch curves. I could use some shorter shears but I am okay using what I already have.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've found I prefer shorter shears - around 6 - 6.5 inches - as they fit my hand and feel more balanced, but it is a very personal thing. And I love the curved shears I finally found, which again are 6" - they make shaping the topknot etc much easier. Watch out for the direction of curve - there seemed to be loads of upward curved blades, but very few downward curved. I am a very amateur groomer though - professional groomers often seem to prefer longer blades.


----------



## Orla (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for your replies!
I have a straight pair for my maltese, but I just got them from a hairdressing shop and they weren't very expensive. They're pretty short though.
I need a new pair and I also want a curved pair for his face, but I want to make sure that I'll be getting some that will be okay for my future poodle too


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I like my 7" shears for the smaller dogs. I do have 6" for around the feet, face, TK & tail as well as any small detail spots. I hate curved shears & so use straights. I have 8" shears for my Spoo. I use nothing larger since I find the longer shears are way to heavy for my hands.

Go to " Barter Pet Groomers" on FB there are plenty of shears there for sale.


----------



## Orla (Nov 27, 2012)

3dogs said:


> I like my 7" shears for the smaller dogs. I do have 6" for around the feet, face, TK & tail as well as any small detail spots. I hate curved shears & so use straights. I have 8" shears for my Spoo. I use nothing larger since I find the longer shears are way to heavy for my hands.
> 
> Go to " Barter Pet Groomers" on FB there are plenty of shears there for sale.


Thank you! I requested to join that group


----------

